# Deer Rifle Gauges Help



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I am looking at a new rifle, I want a single shot break action thompson center, but the only gauges it comes in are 204 ruger, 7 x 30 waters, and 30-30, and 45-70 govt. Most of those i have never heard of and was wondering are will they kill deer and antelope at distances of up to 200 yards. i have used a 3030 in the past and it did just fine, but am not sure about the others.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You can get a .270, .300 win, .25-06 and many more different barrels for a T/C pro hunter. If that is what you are looking for.


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

something like that. i'll look into it


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

huntnfishn1 said:


> I am looking at a new rifle, I want a single shot break action thompson center, but the only gauges it comes in are 204 ruger, 7 x 30 waters, and 30-30, and 45-70 govt. Most of those i have never heard of and was wondering are will they kill deer and antelope at distances of up to 200 yards. i have used a 3030 in the past and it did just fine, but am not sure about the others.


Actually those cartridges / calibers are for the G2 Contender. T/C also makes an Encore and Pro Hunter (which is a different version of the Encore) in lots of different more potent cartridges / calibers. These include the following:

.204 Ruger
.223 Remington
.22-250 Remington
.243 Winchester
.25-06 Remington
.270 Winchester
7mm-08 Remington
.280 Remington
7mm Remington Magnum
.308 Winchester 
.30-06 Springfield (which is what I have currently in a T/C Encore)
.300 Winchester Magnum
.375 JDJ
plus lots of others all the way up to and including the .416 Rigby.

Encore Barrels are either 24" or 26" and most are available in both Blue Steel as well as Stainless-Steel. Pro Hunter Barrels are 28" and are Fluted to reduce some weight and increase surface area for faster cooling. Most of the Pro Hunter Barrels I have seen are Stainless-Steel but I think some cartridges / calibers are also available in Blue Steel Pro Hunter configuration.

Go to the Thompson/Center web site and have a look see as I am sure you'll find something that will work for you.

Larry

PS Bergara a Spanish company is also producing barrels for the T/C Encore and pro Hunters. I have a 24" Stainless-Steel Bergara .30-06 Springfield Barrel on my T/C Encore Stainless-Steel Frame and am very pleased with it. I bought mine on sale for about $80.00 less than a compairable T/C Barrel.

There is also a few Custom Barrel makers producing barrels for the T/C's. Among them are Match Grade Machine, Bullberry Barrel Works, SSK Industries, On Target Technologies among others.

Larry


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The 7x30 Walters and the 45 70 are 200 yard capabile calibers. the 30 30 will do the job but is a long hump at 200 yards for it.
The 204 is fine at 200 yards for chucks, crows and other small varmits.

 Al


----------

